# Well, I "Bagged" the Scotts....



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Yep, I went to my local JD dealer to pay for the Scotts and maybe negotiate on the Sabre since my "Boneyard" sales guy was back from vacation. He was busy, so I just wandered around...and then I saw it...! A JD140H3, Hydro trans, 48" or 50" deck and power flow bagger. It has UP/DOWN/FLOAT, LEFT/RIGHT hydro on the front, hydro deck lift, which works. 

The engines starts and runs strong, but smokes, so a rebuild is necessary. The "tin" is in great shape, the hood is not good and the grill is gone. Tires and wheels are good and bagger is complete. 

I couldn't help myself...I grabbed my salesman and started beating up on him. He wanted $350..No Way! Bottom line is I got it for $225. I told him I don't need the Scotts right now. 

I think this is going to be a more fun project and I will have a true garden tractor when I'm done. BTW, the model# is T0586 and the serial number is 0470-80. Any idea what the code is as far as engine size, type, date of mfg? I was rushed to get back and didn't have my camera with me.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Here's a 69 140 on johnnyproducts.com testimonials page.
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v176/memmurphy/140atWork.jpg">

Take a look at the 3 point hitch on the back. I'd have went for that myself with the hydraulics. Always wanted something hydraulic.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Check this page out

http://www.geocities.com/kkortman112/JDGT_140typecode.html 

Mark


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark,

The hitch would be a really nice thing to have. I don't know which year 140 it fits, maybe all. 

The Johnny Bucket looks great. I have a feeling the accessories are what is going to break the bank (and maybe the marriage too) :lmao:. 

My 140 has 3 systems, 2 in front and one for the deck, mid blade, and probably the 3pt. I also think hydraulics are cool.

The second post you made has some good info but a bit confusing to me. The T0586 shows either a 12K (12hp Kohler) engine or a 14K (14hp Kohler) engine, depending on serial number. My serial number is 0470-80. Does that mean the number is 47,080? If so, then it's the 14K and appears to have been made in 1973.

Thanks, Mark


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Greg,
Your 140 is a 1973 model, Hydraulic 3-lever, with a K321 14 hp Kohler engine. You can find more about the 140 and the older Deeres at this web site:

www.weekendfreedommachines.org.

You can go to this web site and click on the Register tab and then the Serial number Look-up and just type in T0586047080 with no dashes or spaces and you get the above info.

Man, you just keep bagging them, don't you. I was envious when you got the 170, then the snow blade, and now you outdone yourself with the 140 H-3. BTW the H-3 indicates the 3 levers for the hydraulic system.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Greg,
You got it for $225?????????? :argh: :argh: REALLY?????????? :argh: :argh: And it runs, even though it smokes??? .:argh: :argh: :argh: I think I'm gonna kill myself, no wait... maybe just bang my head against the wall some more :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: I saw one this spring with NO mower, a siezed engine, flat rotted tires, with most of the tin rusted and bent sell for almost $400. You stole that machine at that price!!!! I should report you to the Deere police You defintely want to check out: www.weekendfreedommachines.org for more info on this tractor. There are 3 Holy Grails in Deere hunting, 1. a 318 with less than 500 hours, 2. a 332 with less than 500 hours, 3. a 140 H3 in running condition


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh man you have GOT to be bagging us!!!!!! A 140H3????? THERE you have a real prize. That 14hp Kohler is a tank, and with a rebuild will last almost forever. My Ingersoll 224 has one with 1700 hours, and still runs good, and my 444 has 800, and wile doing a tear down to rebuild it becouse of weak compression, found only a blown head gasket. No wear at all. 


You Greg are DA man!!!!


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Just be careful when you carry it back to your car.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *Just be careful when you carry it back to your car. *


:furious: 

If you drop it, it's going to hurt one :flamedevi of a lot more than the little motor incident. Not to mention you will probably total your car.

:furious: 

Mark


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

$225??? :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

And it's an H3?:argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh:


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Joe,
I don't think you know yet, but he got it all, 140H3, manuals, spare parts, all for $225.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: 

I think I'll let the dealer deliver it!


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Now, you're really rubbing it in.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:
> 
> I think I'll let the dealer deliver it! *


 :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Luckily my dealer is only 15 minutes away and on the main road into town. I can make all kinds of excuses to go by it, put the hammer down on the BMW and make it in about 7. They deliver new tractors and other farm/yard equipment out here so it's nothing to drive it on their tilt truck and stop by for a cup of coffee!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I think Joe is going to need a couple more aspirin and some coffee or caffeine to get rid of his headache in the morning. :dazed: 

Markhmmmmm


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

:argh: :argh: :argh: I'm ok. :argh: :argh: :argh: Really, I'm fine. :argh: :argh: :argh: I just need some time to adjust. :argh: :argh: :argh: My upcoming trip to Ohio will take my mind off of it. :argh: :argh: :argh: 



You're gonna have the dealer deliver it????? :dazed: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh:


----------

